# What Love means to a child



## StriperAddict (Jan 9, 2012)

What Love means to a child

From an email today. This may have been around before, but I thought it be a good one to post. 
===============================

A group of professionals posed this question to groups of 4 to 8 year-olds:  'What does love mean?' 

The answers were broader and deeper than anyone could have imagined. 

See what you think: 

'When my grandmother got arthritis, she couldn't bend over to paint her
toenails anymore. So my grandfather does it for her all the time, 
even when his hands got arthritis, too. That's love.' 
Rebecca- age 8 

'When someone loves you, the way they say your name is different. 
You just know that your name is safe in their mouth.' 
Billy - age 4 

'Love is when a girl puts on perfume and a boy puts on shaving cologne, and they go out and smell each other.' 
Karl - age 5 

'Love is when you go out to eat and give somebody most of your French fries without making them give you any of theirs.'
Chrissy - age 6 

'Love is what makes you smile when you're tired.' 
Terri - age 4 

'Love is when my mommy makes coffee for my daddy and she takes a sip before giving it to him, to make sure it tastes OK.' 
Danny - age 7 

'Love is when you kiss all the time. 
Then when you get tired of kissing , you still want to be together and you talk more. My Mommy and Daddy are like that. 
They look gross when they kiss.' 
Emily - age 8 

'Love is what's in the room with you at Christmas 
if you stop opening presents and listen.' 
Bobby - age 7 (Wow!) 

'If you want to learn to love better, 
you should start with a friend who you hate. ' 
Nikka - age 6 

'Love is when you tell a guy you like his shirt, then he wears it everyday.' 
Noelle - age 7 

'Love is like a little old woman and a little old man who are still friends, 
even after they know each other so well.' 
Tommy - age 6 

'During my piano recital, I was on a stage and I was scared. I looked at all the people watching me and saw my daddy waving and smiling. 
He was the only one doing that. I wasn't scared anymore.' 
Cindy - age 8 

'My mommy loves me more than anybody. 
You don't see anyone else kissing me to sleep at night.' 
Clare - age 6 

'Love is when Mommy gives Daddy the best piece of chicken.' 
Elaine-age 5 

'Love is when Mommy sees Daddy smelly and sweaty and still says 
he's handsomer than Robert Redford.' 
Chris - age 7 

'Love is when your puppy licks your face, 
even after you left him alone all day.' 
Mary Ann - age 4 

'I know my older sister loves me because she gives me all her old clothes, and has to go out and buy new ones.' 
Lauren - age 4 

'When you love somebody, your eyelashes go up and down 
and little stars come out of you.' 
Karen - age 7 

'Love is when Mommy sees Daddy on the toilet 
and she doesn't think it's gross.' 
Mark - age 6 

'You really shouldn't say 'I love you' unless you mean it. 
But if you mean it, you should say it a lot. People forget.' 
Jessica - age 8 

The best was from a four year old, whose neighbor was an elderly gentleman who had recently lost his wife. 
Upon seeing the man cry, the little boy went into the old gentleman's yard, climbed onto his lap, and just sat there. 
When his mother asked what he had said to the neighbor, 
the little boy told her, 'Nothing, I just helped him cry.'


----------



## jasonftccrane (Jan 9, 2012)

Strang how things work and the struggles folks go threw in life ,


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 9, 2012)

We can learn alot from kids.


----------



## CAL (Jan 9, 2012)

CAL90 said:


> We can learn alot from kids.



This is so correct. One can fool people but they can't fool a little child.They see right through you right off!


----------



## Big Andy (Jan 18, 2012)

That was great.  I needed that.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

